# circuito alimetado por celda solar



## danie1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola
Necesito construir un circuito en base a un integrado de 3 voltios(Min 2.7V Max 5V) y 6 mA, pero alimentado por una celda solar, la cual entrega 3V y 22mA, lo que necesito saber, es si debo incluir algun circuito regulador de voltage? o no?, ademas es preciso que el circuito no use ningun tipo de pila o bateria, el circuito es para se usado dentro de la casa, ¿es posible que fucione continuamente bajo condiciones de luminosidad media al interior de una casa?, ademas ¿cuanto mA deberia tener una celda como minimo para que este circuito funcione continuamente bajo condiciones medias? Por ejemplo las calculadoras solares funcionan con poca luz, incluso siguen encendidas un momento si uno bloquea la luz a la celda. Ademas no es preciso que el circuito funcione bajo ausencia total de luz, es decir, en la noche con la luz apagada, no es necesario que el circuito funcione. 
La otra posibilidad es usar un super condensador, pero no se como debo conectarlo, y ademas que carcteristicas debe tener este condensador, es decir, si la energia entregada por la ceda es baja, que actue el condensador. EL circuito que tengo es muy simple no neccsita casi ningun componente aparte del circuito integrado. 
Son varia preguntas espero que me puedan ayudar.
Gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 24, 2007)

Los mA, dependerán del circuito al que está conectado. o lo que deberá manejar..

si tienes el diagrama, busca los datasheet de los componentes, "mas importantes", y aproxima, el gasto de corriente..


----------



## danie1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Si, eso lo se, lo dice el post, 6mA(miliamperios) y 3Voltios, en total,   y la celda es de 3V y 22mA,    lo que no se, es ¿cual es el comportamiento promedio de una fotocelda? Cuando conectas una bateria eso es simple, la energia es continua estable y logico al final decrece, el problema es que con la fotocelda, me parece que es muy variable, dependiendo de las condiciones de luz, y quiero saber cual es la celda minima apropiada para el funcionamiento de este circuito bajo condiciones medias al interior de una casa. O si necesita algo mas, pero que no sea una bateria o pila, a lo sumo un supercondensador
Gracias


----------



## dianic (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola soy estudiante y me dejaron hacer un proyecto de un cto almacenador de energia que siga la trayectoria del sol con amplificadores operacionales.
La idea que tengo es que necesito controlar un motor, imagino que puede ser u motor de pasos con velocidades para hacer que gire y siga la trayectoria, pero aun no se si puedo acoplarlo para que los amplificadores lo manejen mediante un sensor de temperatura o luz que seria del sol y lo active, tambien me parece que necesitaria amplificadores comparadores de posiscion para el movimiento, con los compradores regularia la posicion del motor y los giros.
Otra idea es utilizar un SCR para controlar el motor pero me parece que tendria que adaptarlo de todas formas al cto con amplificadores que es el que almacena la energia.
En fin espero me entiendan, aun no tengo clara la idea pero mas omenos es asi, cren que puedan ayudarme a aclarar mas las cosas o alguien que me pueda ayudar o proponerme mas o menos un circuito que me pueda ayudar.
Gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 11, 2011)

danie1 dijo:


> Si, eso lo se, lo dice el post, 6mA(miliamperios) y 3Voltios, en total,   y la celda es de 3V y 22mA,    lo que no se, es ¿cual es el comportamiento promedio de una fotocelda? Cuando conectas una bateria eso es simple, la energia es continua estable y logico al final decrece, el problema es que con la fotocelda, me parece que es muy variable, dependiendo de las condiciones de luz, y quiero saber cual es la celda minima apropiada para el funcionamiento de este circuito bajo condiciones medias al interior de una casa. O si necesita algo mas, pero que no sea una bateria o pila, a lo sumo un supercondensador
> Gracias


Segun tengo entendido los 3V de la celda son con el sol dandole de lleno,pero sali al patio de tu casa con un dia soleado y medi la tension que te da,acercale la mano y tapa la celda y fijate las tensiones que te da,asi sabras las tensiones que maneja,otra cosa,cuando usas un integrado tenes que calcular que la celda te de mas de la tension que necesita ya que tenes que poner un rectificador y un regulador a la salida de la celda y eso consume parte de la tension,ademas a la salida del rectificador debes agregarle el capacitor que tendra un valor que el mismo te de un rizo de 0% y este va a ser grande,yo te aconsejo agregarle unas celdas mas si podes.......


----------

